# Fostering Pets for the Military



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure how many would be interested/able, but I heard about this on CNN and thought it was a GREAT program. You can foster a pet (dogs, cats, birds, horses, etc) for a military member who is being deployed or has an emergency hardship with nowhere to send their pet. Anyway, here's the link it's called Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets.

Foster a Pet


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

There are several military foster programs out there and I think it's a great idea, especially for anyone who lives near a base. 
Too many animals are dropped off at shelters because when the military members are deployed so this is a better option for them than to give up the pet forever.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

domari said:


> There are several military foster programs out there and I think it's a great idea, especially for anyone who lives near a base.
> Too many animals are dropped off at shelters because when the military members are deployed so this is a better option for them than to give up the pet forever.


Even if you don't. I know this one will send dogs out of state so you can foster in any state, but almost every state has at least 1 military base of some sort. Would much rather have to send my dog 20 hours away from my duty station (or even to another state that's the closest to my station) than give him/her up forever.

I filled out the application tonight so we'll see what happens.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I think more people need to know that programs like this exist for military members and their pets. I know alot of shelters wont adopt pets to military because they think the pets will just end up in another shelter but there is an option and they get their pet back when they get home. If ever my husband and I have to go somewhere that Peanut is not allowed for whatever reason I know that my family would watch him for us and take care of him but not all military families have someone willing to watch their pet.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I NEVER thought about this. What a great idea! I will check this out! Thanks.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I will also have to check this out. My whole family has some sort of military back-ground, my dad was in the Navy and my grandfather and uncles were in the Marines and Army. I would LOVE to do something for them in return for what they do for us! Even if it is the smallest gesture, every little bit counts! Thanks for the info!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never heard of this either - what a great thing to do to help our military! My husband and I met in the military and most of our families were in the military too - we just never had pets until one of us was out (how sad is that?!)

I'll look into that - Luke AFB is only about an hour from here.....


----------

